# Has anyone had a problem with offering copper sulfate free choice?



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

I'm guessing you'd want to offer dolomite free choice right next to it.
I agree that cowp is safer and is good for reducing worms, but I'm curious about the experience of people who tried the sulfate free choice.
Did the goats eat it? Good or bad results? Thanks!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Copper sulfate can be fatal if eaten in too high a dose and it is very easy to reach that over dose. The COWP are slowly released in the system, but the sulfate is quickly dumped in and reaches a toxic level fairly fast. Personally, I would not use it free choice. It is so easy to OD, I wouldn't use it at all, but that's just me.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

^^I agree. Don't use it free choice. I wouldn't use it anyway for the same reason. Not going to risk killing my goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would need to read up on that. I don't believe you offer copper and dolomite separate. A goat is not going to know to eat dolomite after eating copper sulfate. You need to know exactly what you are doing if you choose to go the copper sulfate route. There is almost no room for error.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm curious about the sulfate as well. I've been so happy giving the goats copper and was thinking of a way for the cows without it costing a arm and a leg and of course fighting with them to get the copper down them since they can literally throw me with a toss of their head lol


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

I live on land of what used to be sugar cane fields, so my soil is very depleted. I'm in the process of re-mineralising. Because of that, in addition to supplying goat-based mineral mix for the area and kelp meal, I must supplement my goats in a variety of things (copper, borax, calcium, sulphur, iron).
It requires matching of minerals in order to allow one mineral to absorbed you need a second, etc.
The best delivery method I've found for my herd is from Pat Coleby's Natural Goat & Alpaca Care. It combines soaking grain in a vinegar and water solution that includes trace minerals (I use copper sulphate and borax). When its feeding time, I measure out a does' ration, then coat the soaked grain in dolomite and sulphur, then add dry barley and oats. My goats love it.



> Dolomite, a teaspoon per feed per head (two if fed twice daily)-can be mixed with the dry feed.
> 
> Sulphur, a teaspoon per head daily-can be mixed with the dry feed.
> 
> ...





> As long as dolomite is included in the ration, copper toxicity in goats does not seem to occur.


----------



## camooweal (Jun 27, 2015)

<<<I don't believe you offer copper and dolomite separate. A goat is not going to know to eat dolomite after eating copper sulfate.>>>

That's precisely why we ALWAYS add the dolomite to the copper!

camooweal


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Thanks all! Yeah, I know copper sulfate can turn toxic really quick. I saw on someone's blog that she had good results giving them free choice. She said that was recommended in Pat Coleby's book. I haven't read it though. According to thegoatmama, what was written was pretty different anyways. Ya know what they say about the internet...

If I were to top dress with it, is there a preferred ratio of copper to dolomite? Amount per pounds of goat?

Edit: I realize that would depend on how deficient they are otherwise. Hard to tell and dangerous to guess.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you just need a few small goats to get over the hump on mineral problems you might try Replamin. I started using it with my herd and went from copper bolusing 3 times a year to once a year, plus they use a lot less loose minerals. It probably equals out money wise. I do provide a cobalt/iodine salt block and a natural sea salt rock to them. These last about a year each :lol:

I'm not picky about dosing. If the stall has 4 goats in there then I put 4 doses in their grain and mix it well once a week. It's been working just fine and everyone is blooming for their age on the elderly ones and growing well on the littles.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jill, is the Replamin a powder or gel? Where do you get it from?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Replamin-Gel-and-Replamin-Gel-Plus/498-200.html

I use Replamin Plus weekly. Has been wonderful for my goats. My hard keeper is no longer a hard keeper.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I also use Replamin Gel Plus, and have had some wonderful results.  This stuff has helped me get some pretty hard keepers in good weight. It is much easier for me to make sure all my does are getting correct levels of minerals and vitamins, although I do offer sea-kelp and loose minerals free choice. 
Most of my does tolerate it, and one will suck it from the tube if I let her. :eyeroll:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I get mine from Jeffers...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

^ Same.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Thanks! I ordered some Replamin Plus and it arrived yesterday. If I remember correctly, the directions said to dose with 2-5cc's depending on weight. Is once a week the norm?

Also bought the applicator gun for 300 ml tubes. DH might have to help me figure out how to work it.. Looks like a caulk gun but different..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You give dose everyday for 5 days and then once a week after that. 

The gun has a switch on the side for 5, 10, and 15 ml doses. Turn the loop at the back up to open it (notches on stem up), pull the trigger until the first dose comes out. Turn the loop to the side to lock it closed. Loop up, next dose, side lock it again.


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Thanks Jill. I figured it out except then I didn't know it locked so I'd better do that..

Mixed into their feed and they didn't like that very much. Three of the four have been getting picky on me anyways - eating their grain but leaving their greens or vice versa. One doesn't care as long as it is someone else's dish. Might give directly tomorrow. They won't like that either! Oh well.. Really looking forward to seeing results.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Jill! I ordered mine the other day. 
So do you continue to give loose minerals besides the paste? Will they just slow down eating the minerals on their own?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, they will quit eating so many minerals pretty quick. They do still use their salt rock and eat their kelp a bit.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mine still eat some loose minerals but not like they used to. The Replamin Plus made a huge difference with my hard keeper. I also offer a Himalayan salt rock, kelp and cobalt block.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

grindylo said:


> Thanks all! Yeah, I know copper sulfate can turn toxic really quick. I saw on someone's blog that she had good results giving them free choice. She said that was recommended in Pat Coleby's book. I haven't read it though. According to thegoatmama, what was written was pretty different anyways. Ya know what they say about the internet...
> 
> If I were to top dress with it, is there a preferred ratio of copper to dolomite? Amount per pounds of goat?
> 
> Edit: I realize that would depend on how deficient they are otherwise. Hard to tell and dangerous to guess.


For the record, Coleby's book explains it both ways. How to offer it in soaked grain for rations and how to mix the loose minerals yourself for free choce. :thumb:

In the case of rations, my vet recommends starting them off slowly and increase the amount so as not to punch their system. It's worked very well for me. :greengrin:


----------

